# Full Face or Half Helmet?



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

I am tempted to buy a full face helmet for use while doing some local trails. Now, besides looking really cool  Why?
Well, first of all, I am a musician by trade and I really need to be able to play. Second, I ride a motorcycle regularly and am fully aware of the difference in protection between a full face and a half helmet. What are your views?
-ER


----------



## rfields4013 (Jul 10, 2004)

What kind of riding are you doing? What are your local trails like?


----------



## skaplan86 (Oct 17, 2007)

ER i'm a musician as well, a pianist, percussionist, and some brass playing... i know what you mean about wanting all the protection you can get... It kinda depends on where you are riding, I personally do not wear a full face helmet (although my brass chops dont really mean much to me). How are you riding? are you just cruising down the hill for the sake of riding down a hill or are you bombing down doing time trials n such... I very rarely go balls out anymore after i got a radial head fracture in my elbow this past summer... i wasnt able to play for like a month and a half.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

Full faced helmets are well worth the investment if you want to learn how to ride hard. I can attest to still having all my teeth after a scary looking wreck in front of my GF this summer 

I have a TSG evolution skate lid and a Giro Remedy Full face. I stopped wearing my XC helmet a long time ago. I wear my Remedy whenever I feel it's time to go out and be reckless and really push myself when I am out jumping or riding really aggressively. Even tame local trails can be littered with painful fun when you're looking to dial in basic skills. As your core skills progress, you'll find yourself in an open face more and more based on what you want to ride that day.
I also enjoy it now that it's fall and the cold wind picks up my FF keeps me warm

I think it's madness when I see people bombing DH/FR in open faced lids, but to each is own.


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey, right now I'm basically riding XC with some stunts thrown in for good measure. My problem is that if I get my teeth knocked in, I'm out of a job. 
-ER


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

EclipseRoadie said:


> Hey, right now I'm basically riding XC with some stunts thrown in for good measure. My problem is that if I get my teeth knocked in, I'm out of a job.
> -ER


if u are this worried then just get a ff....u don't want to be hesitating on the trail cause u think u may crash and get hurt with a half lid...it will just cause more crashes....just get the ff and have the reassurance that if u crash u will be more protected...ff also give u more confidence and may help in reducing crashes because of it


----------



## guava (Jan 27, 2004)

Giro used to make a convertable helmet that you could use FF or xc. You don't need the weight and heat of a FF unless you are doing really dangerous stuff at high speeds. The lightweight protection for your grill will be enough for you. Check them out online to see if they still make that helmet. This way you have the option of riding FF or not, depending on the ride, withut the extra weight of a full on DH lid.


----------



## guava (Jan 27, 2004)

*sorry*

I just checked their website, and they don't make it anymore. You could check periodically on ebay though. You might find some old new stock somewhere


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

guava said:


> I just checked their website, and they don't make it anymore. You could check periodically on ebay though. You might find some old new stock somewhere


yeah the only helmet that i know of like the old giro is the met para-chute...but it's only available overseas if i'm not mistaken

some google images of it 
http://images.google.ca/images?svnum=10&um=1&hl=en&q=met+parachute


----------



## bstyle74 (May 8, 2005)

You can never be too safe, and FF will definately protect you more. A friend of mine fell on an "easy" trail and was knocked unconscious for about 10 minutes when he hit his temple while wearing an XC helmet (just below the helmet line, between cheekbone and ears). THAT SAID....

A ff is way too damn heavy for me to wear everyday, but that's me and I'm an overly cautious and safe rider... I stay well within my comfort zone. I realize the risk I'm taking, but I wouldn't enjoy riding with a ff helmet unless I'm being shuttled or on a chair lift.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

i am a music major myself. Percussionist to be exact and dont ride without a pressure suit and full face... just sunday i had a crash during a photo session... here are pics...


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> i am a music major myself. Percussionist to be exact and dont ride without a pressure suit and full face... just sunday i had a crash during a photo session... here are pics..


K, I don't mean to laugh, but this pic cracks me right up:lol:
I hope you were okay, but that's one funny riding shot with all the movement captured in the background

Was that the same session when you were playing with your new camera?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Karupshun said:


> K, I don't mean to laugh, but this pic cracks me right up:lol:
> I hope you were okay, but that's one funny riding shot wit hall the movement captured in the background
> 
> Was that the same session when you were playing with your new camera?


It's all good dude... I find it funny too thinking about it. Was one of those freak accidents when preloading for one berm to another... I've got a swollen palm, sore back and abs. The one which bugs me the most is my neck. Super limited movement and it hurts when i try lifting my head when lying down... sux balls... lol.

No, different session... This one was when we had 2 photographers with us. The first pic is the one desmo took and the second one is my buddy's wife who's out of commision from a broken thumb due to a crash 3 weeks ago. XD


----------

